# Cooking for singles



## WhiteRaven

*Cooking for single MEN as well as WOMEN*

Men and women, post your recipes. Let us show the world we can feed ourselves, that we don't need KFC, McD, and certainly not each other.


----------



## Jellybeans

Hey, about women! We eat, too!


----------



## Pbartender

I'll come back to this thread later this evening, when I've got more time...

In the meantime, feel free to peruse the pictures in my "food" album.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Flash frozen chicken breasts - pull out 1 or more (of course I'm always cooking for me and kiddo). Most frozen fish also comes that way. And frozen shrimp - you only need a handful for salads or pasta.

I stock up on meat when it's on sale and freeze it and usually pre-portion it. I also like when the pre-made burgers go on sale because sometimes I only want 1/4 pound in marinara sauce but also could be used for a "me only" night.

Frozen or fresh veggies are easy to apportion. Rice and pasta I always cook just what I need. 

No recipes, sorry.  I tend to forget to thaw so I like to toss chops or chicken in some sort of sauce, like BBQ or a mango curry or something still frozen into a skillet and cover it and cook on low while I'm deciding what side dishes. When in doubt microwave a potato.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Wait - this is cooking for singles and your recipe calls for A POUND of shrimp!


----------



## Pluto2

Hey I'm single - with kids, they eat too.


----------



## Ceegee

WhiteRaven said:


> Men, post your recipes. Let us show the world we can feed ourselves, that we don't need KFC, McD.


Why women always gotta jump in a man's business?


----------



## WhiteRaven

Ceegee said:


> Why women always gotta jump in a man's business?


And they call us clingy. Sheesh...


----------



## Jellybeans

Ceegee said:


> Why women always gotta jump in a man's business?


:rofl: Well the thread time said SINGLES.


----------



## Ceegee

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl: Well the thread time said SINGLES.


When we post a thread titled "What do you women want to cook for us men tonight" feel free to jump right in.


----------



## COGypsy

Ceegee said:


> When we post a thread titled "What do you women want to cook for us men tonight" feel free to jump right in.


That would be a pretty short thread. The answer is short and sweet.


*Reservations* :smthumbup:


----------



## WhiteRaven

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl: Well the thread time said SINGLES.


I changed it.


----------



## papa5280

I'll post some from home...but, I'll tell you what is frustrating for me, cooking for one. It's that it's tough for me to buy fresh ingredients, like onions, peppers, cilantro, leaf lettuce, etc., knowing that I need a tablespoon of whatever it is, and the rest will go bad in a day or two. So, if I want to make a nice meal, I need to think ahead to two or three "nice" meals. Portion control and re-purposing are my biggest challenges.


----------



## WhiteRaven

papa5280 said:


> I'll post some from home...but, I'll tell you what is frustrating for me, cooking for one. It's that it's tough for me to buy fresh ingredients, like onions, peppers, cilantro, leaf lettuce, etc., knowing that I need a tablespoon of whatever it is, and the rest will go bad in a day or two. So, if I want to make a nice meal, I need to think ahead to two or three "nice" meals. Portion control and re-purposing are my biggest challenges.


Take heart. Real men improvise. Make us proud.


----------



## Pluto2

WhiteRaven said:


> I changed it.


Fine, my recipe and I won't stay where we're not welcome


----------



## Pbartender

papa5280 said:


> I'll post some from home...but, I'll tell you what is frustrating for me, cooking for one. It's that it's tough for me to buy fresh ingredients, like onions, peppers, cilantro, leaf lettuce, etc., knowing that I need a tablespoon of whatever it is, and the rest will go bad in a day or two. So, if I want to make a nice meal, I need to think ahead to two or three "nice" meals. Portion control and re-purposing are my biggest challenges.





WhiteRaven said:


> Take heart. Real men improvise. Make us proud.


Papa, I've discovered a few key things when it comes to successful cooking as a Single Dad.

The first is to not worry so much about cooking "fancy". Learn how to cook simple things, but learn to cook them really well. It makes meals quick to prepare, and it's easy to keep the same basic ingredients needed to cook them. Not to mention, if you can't cook the simple stuff well, you'll never be able to cook the fancy stuff well, either.

Next, cook fresh meals when your kids are there, but cook enough for one extra person. Take that extra meal and save it as leftovers you can eat for dinner yourself when the kids aren't there.

Learn the techniques to cook food well, rather than learning specific recipes... It let's you improvise with what you have on hand, and will you more variety in your diet.

That said, try out lots of different recipes from many different cuisines. There's a lot of quick, simple, inexpensive and delicious recipes out there. Plus, it gives you a broad base of culinary experience and knowledge to use when you have to improvise.


----------



## WhiteRaven

Pluto2 said:


> Fine, my recipe and I won't stay where we're not welcome


You are obviously welcomed brother. Share away.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

papa5280 said:


> I'll post some from home...but, I'll tell you what is frustrating for me, cooking for one. It's that it's tough for me to buy fresh ingredients, like onions, peppers, cilantro, leaf lettuce, etc., knowing that I need a tablespoon of whatever it is, and the rest will go bad in a day or two. So, if I want to make a nice meal, I need to think ahead to two or three "nice" meals. Portion control and re-purposing are my biggest challenges.


Feeze it.  Green peppers and onions can be chopped and frozen and then just shake out whatever amount you need. I haven't tried the onion personally but I just discovered chopped frozen onion, green pepper and sliced mushrooms! How great to just open a bag, shake out what you need and stick it back in the freezer!

I can use a whole onion pretty easily, though. Green pepper is harder cause kiddo isn't crazy about them.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

PF Chang's Lettuce Wraps

OMG. I love these. I take ground chicken and brown it in a skillet with a generous amount of low sodium soy sauce, then toss in a handful of broccoli slaw (shredded carrots, cabbage and broccoli stems) and cook until done. Then I put it in whole Romain leaves and roll up lengthwise and eat like a taco. I don't care for the texture of Bibb lettuce like but that would work, too. But it is so easy, low fat, good protein and veggies.


----------



## Pbartender

EnjoliWoman said:


> Feeze it.  Green peppers and onions can be chopped and frozen and then just shake out whatever amount you need. I haven't tried the onion personally but I just discovered chopped frozen onion, green pepper and sliced mushrooms! How great to just open a bag, shake out what you need and stick it back in the freezer!
> 
> I can use a whole onion pretty easily, though. Green pepper is harder cause kiddo isn't crazy about them.


Potatoes, onions, carrots and other roots...

Bury them whole in a 5-gallon pail full of dry sand. Dig them out and wash them as you need them. They will keep that way potentially for months.


----------



## karole

Buy a crock pot.


----------



## papa5280

Pbartender said:


> Papa, I've discovered a few key things when it comes to successful cooking as a Single Dad.
> 
> The first is to not worry so much about cooking "fancy". Learn how to cook simple things, but learn to cook them really well. It makes meals quick to prepare, and it's easy to keep the same basic ingredients needed to cook them. Not to mention, if you can't cook the simple stuff well, you'll never be able to cook the fancy stuff well, either.
> 
> Next, cook fresh meals when your kids are there, but cook enough for one extra person. Take that extra meal and save it as leftovers you can eat for dinner yourself when the kids aren't there.
> 
> Learn the techniques to cook food well, rather than learning specific recipes... It let's you improvise with what you have on hand, and will you more variety in your diet.
> 
> That said, try out lots of different recipes from many different cuisines. There's a lot of quick, simple, inexpensive and delicious recipes out there. Plus, it gives you a broad base of culinary experience and knowledge to use when you have to improvise.


I think you misunderstood. I'm a pretty darned good cook, if I do say so myself. I love cooking, and do all kinds of cuisines. My challenge is that, for example, it's tough to make good Chinese or Japanese food without fresh ginger. But, I won't be able to use all of even the smallest piece of ginger root at the store before it goes bad, (even frozen, it only lasts 6 months, and the quality degrades quickly). Cooking for 4 people, I can use up perishables, but cooking for one, I have to either think it through several uses or let ingredients go to waste, which I hate doing.


----------



## WhiteRaven

In honor of the gracious ladies of TAM, I changed to include women as well.


----------



## Pbartender

papa5280 said:


> I think you misunderstood. I'm a pretty darned good cook, if I do say so myself. I love cooking, and do all kinds of cuisines. My challenge is that, for example, it's tough to make good Chinese or Japanese food without fresh ginger. But, I won't be able to use all of even the smallest piece of ginger root at the store before it goes bad, (even frozen, it only lasts 6 months, and the quality degrades quickly). Cooking for 4 people, I can use up perishables, but cooking for one, I have to either think it through several uses or let ingredients go to waste, which I hate doing.


Oh, I know... I understand completely. (And the advice wasn't meant for just you... ) That's why I'll save those meals and recipes for when my kids are around, or for when I invite friends over for dinner.

But that's what I'm saying... when I'm cooking for just myself, I keep it really simple, so I don't have to worry about using all those unique perishables.

When I do cook those meals for a group, I cook a little extra and save it for later.


----------



## Pbartender

Got leftover tortilla chips and salsa?

*Chilaquiles!*










Heat up a skillet and oil it. Crumble the chips (or leftover corn tortillas) a little bit, and sautee them in the skillet for a few minutes, until they start to toast around the edges. Add just enough salsa (or taco sauce, or enchilada sauce, etc...) to coat the chips (they will get a little soggy), and continue to sautee them until the chips are dry and begin to get crispy again.

You can serve them topped with anything of the same things you usually put on top of nachos. Or, simply use them in any meal as a substitute for potatoes or rice.

They are very commonly eaten for breakfast with eggs and beans.


----------



## Jellybeans

I want some of that!


----------



## Pbartender

Or how about those lovely $5 rotisserie chickens you can buy in all the grocery store delis now?

Take one home, put it in the fridge and let it cool off. Once it's cool, separate all the usable meat you can from the skin, bones, fat, gristle and such. Set the meat aside, but don't throw away all that other stuff yet...

*Soup Stock!*










Put all the leftover chicken bits in a big stock pot. Add a few carrots, a few celery sticks, some garlic cloves and an onion all chopped into big chunks. Fill a teaball* will your favorite herbs**, and add that too. Fill the pot with water, and boil for an hour or two, adding water as necessary.

Let it cool a little and strain the broth out by pouring it through a colander.

*If you don't have a teaball, you can instead put the herbs in a coffee filter, which you can fold up and tie closed with a bit of tread or twine.

**If you don't know what herbs to choose, smell them... Your food will almost always end up tasting like what your seasonings smell like. And if herbs and spices smell good together, they will taste good together.


----------



## WhiteRaven

I tried it with canned beef. It works.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I buy one of those chickens and get 3 meals out of them. First night we eat it just as chicken and I cook a veggie and maybe potato. Next I dice up the bigger portions and make chicken salad. Lastly I cook the carcass in a half-inch of water, pick off all of the meat and dice and toss bones. I use the broth to cook rice in, mix in the meat and broccoli and a fat free cream of celery, spread in a baking dish and top with shredded cheese and cracker crumbs and heat through.


----------



## Pbartender

EnjoliWoman said:


> I use the broth to cook rice in, mix in the meat and broccoli and a fat free cream of celery, spread in a baking dish and top with shredded cheese and cracker crumbs and heat through.


Try substituting a stuffing mix for the rice...

Just mix everything together -- broth, dry stuffing, chicken bits, veggies (I like using peas and carrots), cream of something soup (as a former Minnesotan, I'm a partial to cream of mushroom), dump it in a baking dish, and then bake it until it's heated through.

As an alternative to cheese and cracker crumbs, I'll top my casseroles with whatever broken, crumby bits I'll find at the bottom of the kids' snack food bags... Cheeto crumbs, Dorito crumbs, Funyun crumbs, pork rinds, potato chips. It's a good way to get rid of those last bits of crumbly snacks no one wants to eat.


----------



## papa5280

Pbartender said:


> Or how about those lovely $5 rotisserie chickens you can buy in all the grocery store delis now?
> 
> *Soup Stock!*


My local supermarket takes the unsold rotisserie chickens, strips the meat, then refrigerates and packages. Great way to get 1/2 lb of decent precooked chicken. As you say, perfect for stocks, or with frozen veggies for a quick one-pan meal.


----------



## vi_bride04

Easy Chicken Noodle Casserole - My Fitness Pal calculates this around 320 calories a serving when divided into 12 servings

16oz egg noodles
1 lb of chicken breast
2 cans 10,5 oz cream of mushroom (reduced sodium is best)
1 can 15oz of peas, drained (or less/none if you don't like peas lol)
2 4oz cans of mushroom stems/pieces
3 cups of shredded cheese (or however much)

cook & season chicken, cut into pieces. Cook noodles, drain, throw in 13x9 dish. Toss in all canned ingredients and chicken - thoughouly mix together. Top with shredded cheese, bake at 350 unltil bubbly and cheese is slightly browned (40ish min?)


----------



## papa5280

vi_bride04 said:


> Easy Chicken Noodle Casserole - My Fitness Pal calculates this around 320 calories a serving when divided into 12 servings
> 
> 16oz egg noodles
> 1 lb of chicken breast
> 2 cans 10,5 oz cream of mushroom (reduced sodium is best)
> 1 can 15oz of peas, drained (or less/none if you don't like peas lol)
> 2 4oz cans of mushroom stems/pieces
> 3 cups of shredded cheese (or however much)
> 
> cook & season chicken, cut into pieces. Cook noodles, drain, throw in 13x9 dish. Toss in all canned ingredients and chicken - thoughouly mix together. Top with shredded cheese, bake at 350 unltil bubbly and cheese is slightly browned (40ish min?)


looks yummy, but 12 servings? That's a little over one ounce of chicken per serving. For me, I'd probably tweak it to add more lean meat, less cheese, and more fresh or frozen veggies. I'll probably try this. Thanks!


----------



## WhiteRaven

papa5280 said:


> looks yummy, but 12 servings? That's a little over one ounce of chicken per serving. For me, I'd probably tweak it to add more lean meat, less cheese, and more fresh or frozen veggies. I'll probably try this. Thanks!


Can the cheese be replaced with something else?


----------



## vi_bride04

papa5280 said:


> looks yummy, but 12 servings? That's a little over one ounce of chicken per serving. For me, I'd probably tweak it to add more lean meat, less cheese, and more fresh or frozen veggies. I'll probably try this. Thanks!





WhiteRaven said:


> Can the cheese be replaced with something else?


Feel free to change it. I came up with this in my head. I know its not very healthy, although all my ingredients were organic and I did use reduce sodium soup and reduced fat cheese.


----------



## Pbartender

Pbartender said:


> Or how about those lovely $5 rotisserie chickens you can buy in all the grocery store delis now?
> 
> Take one home, put it in the fridge and let it cool off. Once it's cool, separate all the usable meat you can from the skin, bones, fat, gristle and such. Set the meat aside, but don't throw away all that other stuff yet...
> 
> *Soup Stock!*


Okay. Now you've got your soup stock, so what do we do with it?

*Chicken & Dumplings!*










Take that soup stock, and put it a big pot... I use my cast iron Dutch oven. Chop up about a pound of that rotisserie chicken meat that set aside earlier, and add that in. Dice a potato or two, and add those. Chop an onion and a stalk or two of celery, and add them as well. And then add in a cup or so of frozen mixed vegetables (peas/carrots/corn/green beans). Bring it to a boil, and a boil until the potatoes are tender.

In the meantime, mix up some biscuit dough... Or if you're feeling lazy, pull a tube of your favorite premade biscuit dough out of the fridge. Don't forget to start your oven preheating.

Once the potatoes are cooked, drop spoonfuls of biscuit dough on top of the soup, so the whole surface is covered. (If you are using tube biscuits, just cut each uncooked biscuit into quarters.) Put the whole pot in the oven, and bake according to the biscuit recipe's instructions... Usually about 10-12 minutes at 375F-ish.

And here's what I was talking about before about making enough for one extra person...










This is the wreckage left after me and two teenagers were done with it. There was just enough left for me to save and eat as another meal later that week.

:smthumbup:


----------



## Pbartender

papa5280 said:


> My local supermarket takes the unsold rotisserie chickens, strips the meat, then refrigerates and packages. Great way to get 1/2 lb of decent precooked chicken. As you say, perfect for stocks, or with frozen veggies for a quick one-pan meal.


A lot of them around here turn the unsold rotisserie chickens into pot pies, chicken alfredo, or chicken salad.


----------



## vi_bride04

PBar have you ever made that in a crock? Just curious.

I don't have a dutch oven...unless the stoneware for my crock pot works the same way. I have Pyrex but those can't be used on stovetop. At least the ones I have. 

Chicken and dumplings is one of my all time favorites but have never tried to make it. That looks easy enough.


----------



## Pbartender

vi_bride04 said:


> PBar have you ever made that in a crock? Just curious.
> 
> I don't have a dutch oven...unless the stoneware for my crock pot works the same way. I have Pyrex but those can't be used on stovetop. At least the ones I have.
> 
> Chicken and dumplings is one of my all time favorites but have never tried to make it. That looks easy enough.


I don't own a crock pot, but... It wouldn't be difficult to adapt the recipe. You're essentially making chicken soup, and then topping it with biscuit dough. Traditionally, you cook the dumplings by dunking them in the broth and boiling them, but I like to let them float on top almost like a pot pie crust and bake them.

You can always transfer the soup to a baking dish, before topping it with the dough and baking. I use the iron pot, because it's fewer dishes to clean... And I'm just really fond of my cast iron cookware.

:smthumbup:


----------



## Ceegee

Alright, this is the shiz. 

My tortilla soup recipe. 

1 stick butter

2 squash

2 zucchini

6 carrots

6 red potatoes (peeled)

1 onion

1 bunch cilantro

cumin

6 cans rotel (I like hot)

9 cans chicken broth

3 Chicken breasts (boiiled deboned and shredded)



Topping:

Monterrey jack cheese

Tortilla Chips (bottom of bowl)

Sour cream

avacado



Sauté onion, carrots, squash, and zucchini. 

Add potatoes. 

Add rotel and chicken broth. Add chicken. Sprinkle with cumin. Bring to a boil until potatoes are soft. Top with desired toppings.


----------



## vi_bride04

*Re: Re: Cooking for singles*



Pbartender said:


> I don't own a crock pot, but... It wouldn't be difficult to adapt the recipe. You're essentially making chicken soup, and then topping it with biscuit dough. Traditionally, you cook the dumplings by dunking them in the broth and boiling them, but I like to let them float on top almost like a pot pie crust and bake them.
> 
> You can always transfer the soup to a baking dish, before topping it with the dough and baking. I use the iron pot, because it's fewer dishes to clean... And I'm just really fond of my cast iron cookware.
> 
> :smthumbup:


I would much prefer baked dumplings vs the boiled ones. 

So do you think it would be worth the investment into a dutch oven? Got any other easy recipes? Like a shepherds pie recipe? Mmmmmmm


----------



## vi_bride04

Easy and cheap dessert for those chocolate cravings

Magic bars 

1 stick of butter
2ish cups Graham cracker crumbs
1 package semi-sweet choc chips
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 bag coconut
9x13 pan

Oven:350

Melt butter and combine with crumbs, spread in bottom of pan for the crust. Sprinkle coconut evenly on top of crumbs. Sprinkle choc. Chips evenly over coconut. Drizzle condensed milk evenly over chips. Bake until condensed milk is starting to brown around the edges as shown in pic. Let cool at least 15 min before cutting.


----------



## Jellybeans

Pbartender said:


> *Soup Stock!*


:smthumbup:

I looove to cook soup.


----------



## WhiteRaven

Anyone with ramen noodle recipes?


----------



## Jellybeans

Ceegee said:


> Alright, *this is the shiz. *
> 
> My tortilla soup recipe.


OMG that sounds SO good!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Ceegee said:


> Alright, this is the shiz.
> 
> My tortilla soup recipe.
> 
> 1 stick butter
> 
> 2 squash
> 
> 2 zucchini
> 
> 6 carrots
> 
> 6 red potatoes (peeled)
> 
> 1 onion
> 
> 1 bunch cilantro
> 
> cumin
> 
> 6 cans rotel (I like hot)
> 
> 9 cans chicken broth
> 
> 3 Chicken breasts (boiiled deboned and shredded)
> 
> 
> 
> Topping:
> 
> Monterrey jack cheese
> 
> Tortilla Chips (bottom of bowl)
> 
> Sour cream
> 
> avacado
> 
> 
> 
> Sauté onion, carrots, squash, and zucchini.
> 
> Add potatoes.
> 
> Add rotel and chicken broth. Add chicken. Sprinkle with cumin. Bring to a boil until potatoes are soft. Top with desired toppings.


Again... cooking for SINGLES. That's enough for a family reunion! :rofl:

Then again, asses rarely follow directions!


----------



## Pbartender

WhiteRaven said:


> Anyone with ramen noodle recipes?


Cooked hot instant ramen + 1 big spooful of chunky peanut butter + a big squirt of sriracha sauce == Poor Man's Pad Thai


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I need to learn how to grill. I always turn grilling over to someone else. I like the idea - I just can't get it right. Hotdogs are about it. I'm better with the side dishes. I need a grill master.


----------



## Pbartender

EnjoliWoman said:


> I need to learn how to grill. I always turn grilling over to someone else. I like the idea - I just can't get it right. Hotdogs are about it. I'm better with the side dishes. I need a grill master.


Steaks, chops and similar cuts of meat are pretty easy...

Put them on a hot grill. Wait 2 minutes. Rotate them 90 degrees. Wait 2 minutes. Flip them. Wait 2 minutes. Rotate them 90 degrees. Take them off. Let them sit for a few minutes before serving.

Use tongs to turn and flip. Don't poke them with with a fork. Don't press down on them so the juice squeezes out.

That will generally get you a medium rare steak, depending on thickness. Thicker pork chops should be left on a little longer at each step, so they end up well done. Works for burgers, too.


----------



## vi_bride04

EnjoliWoman said:


> Again... cooking for SINGLES. That's enough for a family reunion! :rofl:
> 
> Then again, asses rarely follow directions!


The way I see it, cooking a large amount will feed 1 person all week. So less time spent in the kitchen preparing dinner = more free time for self! 

Of course, I'm lazy too.


----------



## Jellybeans

I'm not much of a griller myself but I do love to sautee everything.


----------



## skype

I love fish tacos when Hubs is on a business trip:

Defrost 1 tilapia filet from a bag of frozen fillets (or use fresh)
Season with salt and pepper
Saute in olive or peanut oil, 4 minutes per side
Warm tortilla in pan
Fill tortilla with tilapia, chopped red cabbage or lettuce, black olives, salsa, cheese (optional), sour cream if desired, and avocado.

Seafood makes wonderful singles meals. Cooks quickly, and you can easily portion out for 1 person.


----------



## 6301

I'm a divorce dad. When my daughter was just a kid, she loved coming over because I consider myself a good cook. My ex on the other hand couldn't cook to save her life.

It's not easy to cook for one. So I came up with a solution. First you have to like leftovers. 

Second. I cook for four or more. You can't make a pot of spaghetti for one. Well not unless you buy a can of Chef Boyarsky spaghetti and that guy should be arrested for impersonating a chef so I make a big pot of it and chow down on it until it's all gone. 

Same thing with pot roast. I buy that cooking bag thing, season everything, throw it in the bag and eat it until it's gone. Gotta like leftovers though.


----------



## evolver

I do the same thing. Cook for 4, three or four nights per week. Store the leftovers in ziplock containers and freeze them. After a bit, I've got a freezer full of variety. Supplement with fresh salads.

I also LOVE an app called "Paprika". You can download recipes from the internet, store them in the app, plan meals for the week, and easily transfer ingredient lists into a shopping list. It's very elegant and has been a real time saver.


----------



## WhiteRaven

evolver said:


> I do the same thing. Cook for 4, three or four nights per week. Store the leftovers in ziplock containers and freeze them. After a bit, I've got a freezer full of variety. Supplement with fresh salads.
> 
> I also LOVE an app called "Paprika". You can download recipes from the internet, store them in the app, plan meals for the week, and easily transfer ingredient lists into a shopping list. It's very elegant and has been a real time saver.


Thanks.


----------



## Pbartender

6301 said:


> You can't make a pot of spaghetti for one.


Sure you can. Why not?


----------



## Pbartender

Okay, let me show you guys another trick for improvisational cooking...

Most people tend to think of recipes as discreet things. But they aren't necessarily. Many recipes are composed of discreet components that you combine to make the recipe. If you can learn to cook the individual parts, you'll have a bag full of tools that you can mix and match to create any recipe you like on the fly from what you have on hand.

Consider, for example...

*Stock/Broth:* Leftover bits of meat and vegetables boiled in water. Saved the water, discard the rest.

*Roux:* 1 part butter to 1 part flour. Melt the butter in a pan, mix the flour into the melted butter and fry until browned and bubbly.

*Soup:* Any bits of meat and vegetables diced and cooked in stock/broth.

*Gravy:* Add roux to hot stock/broth.

*Stew:* Add roux to hot soup. (Gravy soup.)

*Pot Pie:* Stew baked in a pie crust.

*Shepherd's Pie:* Beef stew topped with mashed potatoes.

*Chicken and Dumplings:* Chicken stew with biscuit dough added.

*Chicken ala King:* Chicken stew served over toast.

*Salisbury Steaks:* Hamburgers in gravy.

*Risotto:* Cook rice in stock/broth, add Parmesan cheese.

*Cream Sauce (White Gravy):* Add roux to hot milk.

*Cheese Sauce:* Add shredded cheese to cream sauce.

*Mac and Cheese:* Add cheese sauce to cooked noodles.

*Potatoes Au Gratin:* Pour cheese sauce over sliced potatoes and bake.

See what I mean? This also makes it a lot easier to cook for just one person.

Homemade soup for one person is just a quarter pound of cooked meat and a cup of any chopped vegetables. Put them in a pot, and add enough stock/broth to cover them. Bring it to a rolling boil. Turn off the heat, and let it sit for 5 minutes. Done... And you'll never have to eat the exact same soup twice.


----------



## WhiteRaven

Pbartender said:


> Okay, let me show you guys another trick for improvisational cooking...
> 
> Most people tend to think of recipes as discreet things. But they aren't necessarily. Many recipes are composed of discreet components that you combine to make the recipe. If you can learn to cook the individual parts, you'll have a bag full of tools that you can mix and match to create any recipe you like on the fly from what you have on hand.
> 
> Consider, for example...
> 
> *Stock/Broth:* Leftover bits of meat and vegetables boiled in water. Saved the water, discard the rest.
> 
> *Roux:* 1 part butter to 1 part flour. Melt the butter in a pan, mix the flour into the melted butter and fry until browned and bubbly.
> 
> *Soup:* Any bits of meat and vegetables diced and cooked in stock/broth.
> 
> *Gravy:* Add roux to hot stock/broth.
> 
> *Stew:* Add roux to hot soup. (Gravy soup.)
> 
> *Pot Pie:* Stew baked in a pie crust.
> 
> *Shepherd's Pie:* Beef stew topped with mashed potatoes.
> 
> *Chicken and Dumplings:* Chicken stew with biscuit dough added.
> 
> *Chicken ala King:* Chicken stew served over toast.
> 
> *Salisbury Steaks:* Hamburgers in gravy.
> 
> *Risotto:* Cook rice in stock/broth, add Parmesan cheese.
> 
> *Cream Sauce (White Gravy):* Add roux to hot milk.
> 
> *Cheese Sauce:* Add shredded cheese to cream sauce.
> 
> *Mac and Cheese:* Add cheese sauce to cooked noodles.
> 
> *Potatoes Au Gratin:* Pour cheese sauce over sliced potatoes and bake.
> 
> See what I mean? This also makes it a lot easier to cook for just one person.
> 
> Homemade soup for one person is just a quarter pound of cooked meat and a cup of any chopped vegetables. Put them in a pot, and add enough stock/broth to cover them. Bring it to a rolling boil. Turn off the heat, and let it sit for 5 minutes. Done... And you'll never have to eat the exact same soup twice.


Where is the mega like button?


----------



## EnjoliWoman




----------



## papa5280

6301 said:


> I'm a divorce dad. When my daughter was just a kid, she loved coming over because I consider myself a good cook. My ex on the other hand couldn't cook to save her life.
> 
> It's not easy to cook for one. So I came up with a solution. First you have to like leftovers.
> 
> Second. I cook for four or more. You can't make a pot of spaghetti for one. Well not unless you buy a can of Chef Boyarsky spaghetti and that guy should be arrested for impersonating a chef so I make a big pot of it and chow down on it until it's all gone.
> 
> Same thing with pot roast. I buy that cooking bag thing, season everything, throw it in the bag and eat it until it's gone. Gotta like leftovers though.


I made some lentil soup, starting with the recipe on the lentil bag, and tweaking it for things I like. Made about 6 quarts of soup. Fortunately, soup freezes well, so, I froze individual portions in the reusable "Glad" plastic storage containers. so I had fresh soup for about 3 days, and then every week, I took out 2-3 containers. Had good soup for about a month that way.


----------



## Dollystanford

*Psssst*

Shepherd's pie is made with lamb, if it's beef it's cottage pie


----------



## jpr

I made rueben soup the other night.

Ingredients

1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped celery
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/4 cup butter, cubed
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 cup beef broth
2 cups half-and-half cream
1/4 pound sliced deli corned beef, coarsely chopped
3/4 cup sauerkraut, rinsed and well drained
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded Swiss cheese

Directions

In a large saucepan, saute the onion, celery and green pepper in
butter until tender. Stir in flour until blended; gradually add
broth. Bring to a boil; cook and stir for 2 minutes or until
thickened.
Reduce heat to low. Add the cream, corned beef, sauerkraut, salt and
pepper; heat through (do not boil). Stir in cheese until melted.


----------



## papa5280

jpr said:


> I made rueben soup the other night.
> 
> 2 cups half-and-half cream


Does the cream add a "1000 Island" flavor at all? That's one of my favorite things about a Rueben. Describe the taste of the soup, please. It sounds like it could be really yummy, but I can't quite get my head around the sauerkraut in the soup.


----------



## Pbartender

Dollystanford said:


> *Psssst*
> 
> Shepherd's pie is made with lamb, if it's beef it's cottage pie


*Psssst*

I know... But here in Murrica, shephard's pie is cottage pie and it's made with ground beef, because lamb is expensive and hard to find.


----------



## jpr

You don't even notice the sauerkraut...it is not sour at all. it just sort of adds a cabbagey texture.

It is good. But, does not have the 1000 island flavor. it is like a cream based soup. It is different, but very good.


----------



## 6301

Pbartender said:


> Sure you can. Why not?


 One isn't enough when it comes to sketti.


----------



## Ceegee

Pbartender said:


> *Psssst*
> 
> 
> 
> I know... But here in Murrica, shephard's pie is cottage pie and it's made with ground beef, because lamb is expensive and hard to find.



PB's grill.
View attachment 17729


----------

